# Emanuel county



## Deercrazy93 (Nov 8, 2012)

What are the deer doing around norristown?


----------



## jgqhall (Aug 24, 2018)

I hunt Candler and Tattnall counties.


----------



## rsurfer9 (Oct 31, 2018)

They starting to show signs of rut in emanuel?


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 31, 2018)

They are on fire right now. Will be back up this coming weekend. A week before and a week after Halloween is generally the best. Mark it on your calendar.

Had several bucks dogging does this past weekend but none were the 3 good ones we have on trail cams. Holding out for one of those. One is close to 130"

They ought to be on their feet after the rain on Thursday/Friday and temps in the 40's in the morning. We are about a mile or so East of Covena.


----------



## rsurfer9 (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice, we are right on the border of emanuel and toombs near lyons.


----------



## 86ccord (Sep 4, 2019)

Time to bump this thread, Hows it looking?


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 18, 2019)

Gonna be up this weekend not to hunt but do some chores at the property.

Waiting for late October / early November to get here.


----------



## 86ccord (Sep 19, 2019)

Same for me, still prepping and doing some clean up around the campsite.


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 20, 2019)

Least we will have some cooler weather this weekend. These mid to upper 90's and no rain has been getting old the past several weeks.


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 23, 2019)

Found a few scrapes just being opened up and a rub or two this past weekend. Was nice to have a little cooler weather for the chores.


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 8, 2019)

Was back up there on the 5th to finish some chores. Few more scrapes have opened up and a few small rubs found. Still dry as a bone.

Checked 4 cameras and had a few shooters plus a bunch of smaller bucks but the shooter ratio will get better with the rut picking up in a few weeks.

Placed a 5th camera down in the river bottom at a shallow water crossing where two different trails leading up to it.


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 20, 2019)

Came up mid day yesterday for the opener. Little rain to deal with and a few does/yearlings seen.

This morninginv was slow, action sporadic, maybe a deer or two every hour. Scrapes have been reopened since the rain but bucks are still being lazy. Right now in a ladder on a isolated plot with a beaver swamp to my North and oaks and pines elsewhere. Fixing to do a little rattling.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 20, 2019)

I've been through Emanuel County a bunch when I hunted Jefferson County. Never hunted it tho..

I'd like to get on a good lease there or in Jefferson County if you know anyone.

Good hunting in that area. ?


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 21, 2019)

Will let you know if I come across anything.

We are on family property.

Slow morning so far. Not much yesterday afternoon either. Dark moon this coming weekend though.


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 21, 2019)

Shot two sows around 90 pounds in a pack of 7 around 5:30, meat is being donated.

Shot the first and second attacked it when it was flopping, shot the second and she dropped on the first. Nice to have all the vittles  stacked up in one spot


----------

